# Need some opinions...



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm looking into getting a handgun for CC and home defense and I have had some recommended by a local range. I just wanted to get some opinions, likes and dislikes, pros and cons for the following 9mm's.

HK USP9 Compact
Glock G19
Glock G26
Ruger P95
Ruger SR9
Sig Sauer P226
Sig Sauer P229

I would also like to get opinions on ease of care, reliability, durability, and cost effectiveness. Thanks


----------



## test drive (Apr 1, 2008)

all the guns on your list are top of the line, with the rugers starting at the bottom, dont get me wrong rugers are damn fine firearms but in your list they will be the lowest price. out of these its realy personal pref. i my self dont care for the striker fired guns (glock,sr9) as much. however its the most used in us law enforcement (glock). the sr9 is fairly new and i have not heard much about it but comming from ruger i would think it to be ok. you cant go wrong with any of those, see which one fits you best. ps. if its 9mil. your into, check out the berettas (compact) they can be had at a good price and are dead solid reliable.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

they are all good guns. i had a ruger P95 and wasn't real impressed with it. very reliable but the mag releae dug into my hands while shooting. i'm also not a huge fan of the striker fired guns (glocks, ruger sr9) but that is a personal preference and not because the design is inferior in any way. my favorites are the sigs, the 229 above the 226. i also have a h&k usp compact that has treated me very well. the sigs and h&k will run you up higher on the price tag though. all the options you listed are good choices but there are alot others out there as well. try some out and see what fits best for you. test fire the ones that you like and decide from there.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

All are good guns, though the Ruger SR9 remains somewhat unproven. I prefer the Glock for the lower bore axis and consistent trigger with short reset, and find it the easiest of those guns to shoot fast and well.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I went through this search a few months ago. You may want to add the Springfield XD SC to your list. I was completely set on a Glock 19 or 26. I narrowed to the 19 due to grip stability but, through suggestions from this forum I added the SA XD SC to my list. I felt, carried, shot and inquired about both guns. I didn't come up with enough of a discernable difference to justify the $100+ upcharge for the Glock, so I bought the XD. I picked up a slightly used one for $339 and never looked back. NIB SC's are selling in the low to mid $400's.

A couple of the guns on your list, Sig 226, 229, Ruger P95 and SR9, are IMO either too large or too heavy for all day CC but would be great for home defense and range shooting. From a quality and reliability standpoint, all are good choices. 

Once you buy one gun, you're going to buy more. I wouldn't look for an all around offering. Figure out the most pressing need for this purchase, range, CC or home defense, then buy the right gun for that application and start saving next month for a new gun to fill your next most important application. Every gun I bought for a dual application, I've sold because I've bought a better gun for the individual specific applications and no longer needed it.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*pig in a poke*

Guest: Sir; why not rent and shoot. These are all fine firearms; without question.
Apiginapokesack.

Most will ?find? the one; peer pressure be danged; when holding shooting ?feel? will work its way in.

What suites me may not; and probably; will not suite you. Renting is cheaper than my pokesack.
Follow up with your direction. and Thanks


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Fit is everything in a carry gun. You need to be able to grip it firmly on the draw so that there's no adjusting your grip as you present the gun. I have pretty small hands, so it has been a challenge finding the right gun. Of the guns on your list I have the USPc and the Sig P229. Both are somewhat thick for IWB carry and just meet my criteria for fit - in fact I had to have a short trigger put on the Sig to get a fit. These two are also more expensive than the others. But they're great guns, and if they fit you well, you won't be disappointed to own one of them.


----------

